# U.K.



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

London to Brighton Line.

The train was called The Brighton Belle.

I lived 500 ft from the railway line.

The station was Three Bridges .

The halfway point of the line.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

The British engines sure were pretty.


----------



## 2509SilverLink (Nov 25, 2010)

Funny you mention East Grinstead. The Bluebell Railway has just redone their line to East Grindstead. Steam is back at East Grinstead!!


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

2509SilverLink said:


> Funny you mention East Grinstead. The Bluebell Railway has just redone their line to East Grindstead. Steam is back at East Grinstead!!


 The Bluebell Railway .


----------



## 2509SilverLink (Nov 25, 2010)

Is the pullman train on the right a diesel electric.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

2509SilverLink said:


> Is the pullman train on the right a diesel electric.


It was a 750vDC Electric unit, picking up current from a third-rail conductor. 
A complete 5 car set is now being restored to mainline operating condition and should be back in action within a couple of years or so.
www.brightonbelle.com


----------

